# 0190 er Nummern über die Auskunft



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

vielleicht hat einer von euch einen Rat für uns.
Ein Kollege von mir hat sich selbstständig gemacht und neulich seinen ersten Mitarbeiter eingestellt. Der hat im ersten Monat fleißig vom Handy aus 0190 er Nummern angerufen. Dieses sind dann von der Telekom gesperrt worde. Es hat ihm aber niemand gesagt das diese Sperre aufgehoben wird, wenn man sich von der Auskunft verbinden läßt!
Das wußte aber der (nun Ex-) Mitarbeiter und hat das dann im nächsten Monat gemacht...

Kann man sich da irgendwie gegen die Telekom wehren?
Hat da schonmal jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2004)

Warum gegen die Telekom wehren?

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (7 April 2004)

1.
Wibu hat Recht. Diese Frage ist arbeitsrechtlicher und strafrechtlicher Natur, nicht telekommunikationsrechtlich ...

2.
Die Telekom hat nix falsch gemacht. Die Auskunft ist auch ein "Nummernmieter" - wohin der mit seiner Nummer weiter verbindet, ist nicht Sache der DTAG. (Ausnahme: DTAG-Auskunft - ist die eigentlich ein eigenes Unternehmen?)

3.
Wie lange will eigentlich dein Bekannter noch am Markt weiter existieren?


----------

